# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, Nov. 13th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2022)

Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride Nov.13th, 2022
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
Theme: THANKSGIVING!!!
When: Sunday Nov.13th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.😁
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow-ish and hills _are minimal_.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.🥳😎🥰







Whoa! Nice Bike Ethan @poolboy1


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2022)

Bump-Up the Ride.
Sunday at the Circle;
Come-on let's ride,
the Circle-Slide.🥳😍😎



photo by Marty @cyclingday 
Paint by Tom @TWBikesnstripes 
Love Conquers ALL.🥰🥳😎🤩🤓


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 8, 2022)

That paint job is so sweet!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> That paint job is so sweet!



Tom's work is the Best!
Honored to ride this bike.🥰
Marty owns a few, with Tom's Talents, skills, & gifts.😍


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 9, 2022)

Me too


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2022)

"Clearly" we are blessed to have you Tom @TWBikesnstripes 
Thanks for your Love of old Bikes, and all things Cool,
and sharing your "Super-Power" with us.⚡
See Y'all tomorrow!🥰


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Nov 12, 2022)

Won't make it tomorrow. I'll see y'all next month.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 13, 2022)

I sure do miss the rides out West! Have fun Sparky and company!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> I sure do miss the rides out West! Have fun Sparky and company!



Come on out Don, better than Ever before.🥰


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh man! That and the Sunshine! Always so many nice rides! Looks great! Thanks @tripple3 !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 13, 2022)

IMHO early red Phantoms are the best of all the other years and colors.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Nov 13, 2022)

Looks great!  Thanks for the pics. Snow and cold here,19 degrees F. The Winnipeg Blue Bombers football club ( CFL) just played outside ( in the snow and cold) and clinched a spot in the Grey Cup next weekend. I know" what's a CFL....Blue Bomber...say what?"  Ha! They play Toronto. Some may have heard of that little town out east? I don't mean to trash this great thread, but wanted to get the snow in.


----------



## The Hat (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Misterotis (Nov 13, 2022)

Really fun ride, beautiful neighborhood in Santa Ana


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2022)

Always a great day for a ride in the OC!


----------

